# Z32 - with plans.



## J_Feicht (Aug 16, 2005)

In june i was searching for cars online, i found a Z32 with 60,000 miles... i didn't believe it so i went, i ran a check on the car and it really only had 60,000 miles... i bought the car the next day. it has this really gross head unit from back in the day that i would really like to get rid of, and the speakers aren't superb. bu that stuff is cosmetic to me, especially since i'm not exactly rolling in the dough. so in the future i'm getting wheels, 18 inches all around and i'm going to lower the car to bring it back down to it's original ride height. i'm looking into the TEIN adjustable electronic suspension, a guy i know has it in his EVO and he likes it. I dream of making my NA car into a TT. the TT dream stemmed from competition. my friend has a 1998 pontiac trans am ws6 and when we are all 18 we're heading out to california speedway for hte street legal drags, and i have to win. i'm too competative for losing. i want to leave my car mostly stock looking besdies the wheels and whatever exhaust i decide to go with, a stock look is part of our club's motto. my friends and i started a club based on all performance, and a clean, mostly stock exterior. the only front work i will consider is for the intercooler i will probably need a new front bumper to flow enough air. i also need brakes, what good is going fast if i can't slow down?

Tell me what you guys think.
if you guys have a myspace i have pics of my car up there.
(www.myspace.com/jfeicht)


----------

